# bash and undefined symbol



## npoulakos (Aug 12, 2020)

Hi All,

The other week I ran in to the following error. I hope this post helps someone. 

After upgrading to bash-5.0.18. We saw one of the following errors while trying to use bash

```
Undefined symbol "rl_signal_event_hook" referenced from COPY relocation in /usr/local/bin/bash
Undefined symbol "rl_executing_keyseq" referenced from COPY relocation in /usr/local/bin/bash
```

It looks like system tried to use an old libraries. In my case, /lib/libreadline.so.8 caused the error. Once removed, bash started to work. 

```
$ ldconfig -r | grep libreadline
        26:-lreadline.8 => /lib/libreadline.so.8
        198:-lreadline.8 => /usr/local/lib/libreadline.so.8
```

Our systems are fairly old and have been upgraded time to time from 8/9 to 12. Im guessing one of our builds didnt remove the old libs. Lesson learned check for old libs. 

The following bug report was a helpful read,





						245191 – devel/tig: Fails to run with Undefined symbol "rl_change_environment"
					






					bugs.freebsd.org


----------

